# Few small additions to the store



## DetailedClean

Nanolex Si3D 30ml Protection Set


Nanolex Si3D 50ml Protection Set


Nanolex Matte Final Finish 500ml


Nanolex Reactivating Matte Shampoo 1 Litre


CarPro HydroFoam 1 Litre


Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe


Meguiars 21 Synthetic Sealant


And finally, Valet Pro Detailing Clays

Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------



## DetailedClean

Just following on we also have:

CarPro Microfibre Detailing Gloves


CarPro Perl 5 Litres


Detailed Clean for all your detailing products needs


----------

